# Ground wire required for garage sub panel



## Thirdeyedynamo (Apr 28, 2014)

Greetings! I have a question regarding the size of ground wire to run from my main panel to the sub panel In my garage 60 feet from my house that has the following characteristics;
- (3) 4 AWG wires for a 70 amp feed
- 70 amp breaker in main panel protecting wires 
- 1” Sch 40 PVC conduit Buried 

Thank you!!
Brian K


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ya know, a lot of people spent time answering your other thread on pulling #4's thru the 1" pipe, and you never even bothered to reply. And now we see it is your own house.

This forum is not for DIY help.


----------



## Thirdeyedynamo (Apr 28, 2014)

Most of the responses were quite funny! Anyhow I’ll exit and find some where I’ll be accepted.... Sorry


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thirdeyedynamo said:


> Greetings! I have a question regarding the size of ground wire to run from my main panel to the sub panel In my garage 60 feet from my house that has the following characteristics;
> - (3) 4 AWG wires for a 70 amp feed
> - 70 amp breaker in main panel protecting wires
> - 1” Sch 40 PVC conduit Buried
> ...


Don't you have a code book to reference to? This is a simple thing anyone in this field could find in just a few minutes. Or can just remember it.
There are free NEC code online.
I get that it is much easier to get your answer here rather than you looking for it.
But looking for it is the better option. This is how its done.
You say maint tech in your profile. Do you do electrical work? I hope so.


----------



## Thirdeyedynamo (Apr 28, 2014)

I work in maintenance. The only thing I found in the NEC code book did not specify a sub panel or the run length it was table 250-95.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Thirdeyedynamo said:


> Greetings! I have a question regarding the size of ground wire to run from my main panel to the sub panel In my garage 60 feet from my house that has the following characteristics;
> - (3) 4 AWG wires for a 70 amp feed
> - 70 amp breaker in main panel protecting wires
> - 1” Sch 40 PVC conduit Buried
> ...


Pull 2 #6 and 1#8 White and a #8 Green :wink:

I sympathize with you as a maintenance guy.


----------



## Thirdeyedynamo (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you Southeast Power!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What size EGC do I have to run with #6 copper for 60A?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> Pull 2 #6 and 1#8 White and a #8 Green :wink:
> 
> I sympathize with you as a maintenance guy.


Thanks for helping a DIY, you commie.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Thanks for helping a DIY, you commie.


He should have used his other user name.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> He should have used his other user name.



I totally forgot about that. He got so much grief for that he went back to posting politics under his regular name, though not nearly as frequently thankfully.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Can someone please help me with my question?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> What size EGC do I have to run with #6 copper for 60A?


#10? Or wait. Is it #8? No, definitely #10.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> #10?


I’m not sure if you’re being serious or not. Can I trust you?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> #10? Or wait. Is it #8?


Goddamn you.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> Goddamn you.


It is #10


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> It is #10


Good job, you could move on to your second year of apprenticeship now.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

If NEC #10 is no bueno


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MotoGP1199 said:


> If NEC #10 is no bueno


NEC 250.122 says it is.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Thirdeyedynamo said:


> - 1” Sch 40 PVC conduit Buried


That was your first mistake, this really called for integrated gas spacer cable.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

CoolWill said:


> NEC 250.122 says it is.


OP said a 70 amp circuit. #10 is good for 60amps as a EGC.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> That was your first mistake, this really called for integrated gas spacer cable.



:no:

Teck90:smile:


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> :no:
> 
> Teck90:smile:


MI cable inside robroy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread turned gay.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> This thread turned gay.


Right at post #24.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Right at post #24.


How _dare_ you?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> How _dare_ you?


How dare I? Very well, thank you.:biggrin:


----------



## 5kv flash (Jul 15, 2016)

CoolWill said:


> #10? Or wait. Is it #8? No, definitely #10.


Go with 3/0 best to over size!!!

Sent from my SM-A505U1 using Tapatalk


----------

